# Mainlining issue



## Josh MacGruber (Feb 20, 2016)

While I was low stress training the first branches of my plant, I broke one of the branches. What should I do to continue the mainlining?


----------



## 420PyRoS (Feb 20, 2016)

Can we say, Oopsy DEWdles?


----------



## Federson (Feb 20, 2016)

Broke the branch off? I've heard that duct taping will actually fix a limb that's been bent too far and snapped, but I really don't think it'll work if the branch is completely disconnected from the plant.


----------



## ~CReePeR~ (Feb 20, 2016)

try cloning it.
stick it in a cup of water or soil


----------



## Josh MacGruber (Feb 20, 2016)

Do I just pretend it never happened on my plant and top it on the remaining branch to start over?


----------



## Kevin the Great (Feb 21, 2016)

Josh MacGruber said:


> Do I just pretend it never happened on my plant and top it on the remaining branch to start over?


If you can't prune it evenly, then I'd just pretend it never happened and plod on with the other pruning. It might not be a balanced plant this run but chalk it up to a learning experience and enjoy the rest of it.


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Feb 22, 2016)

It's best to wait until your branches have hardened off a bit before bending them for mainlining. It's natural to want to go as fast as possible but you'll do more damage than good a lot of times. I've snapped my fair share of branches doing that.
How far are you in the process? Like how many tops are you at and how many are you going for etc?


----------



## Nameless' (Mar 4, 2016)

I fucked up my mainlining as well for my last grow, I first topped to make it 2 colas, then topped again to make it 4, and break on of the main branches while doing it. So I ended up with only one main branch that was giving 2 colas. So I decided to top it again to make it 4 again. Took long time, almost 2months veg time in total... And because I'm a fucking idiot, I did the same mistake a few weeks later with another plant.

But plant was fine and I ended up with quite good colas (Even if later I got everything fucked up with PM but that's another story).

So just continue to top up to 4 or 8 colas on the branch you have left, the plant should be perfectly fine.


----------



## oilfield bud (Oct 31, 2016)

Man I broke a main branch off one day about 5 weeks after flip. Branch looked gorgeous. I just tied it back and put a lil tape on it and pretending like it never happened. After the branch started growing around the wire I removed everything and it looked like it just had a scab lol. No problems


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Nov 10, 2016)

I've never broke a limb off ,I have had the main stem split I used to chat with nug buckets quite a bit back in the day and it's kinda an art form that needs to be learned to do it right. Best trick i can give you is the use of silica in early veg,it keeps the plant from getting woody and snapping.I'll see if i can dig up some pics from my mainlined gurls.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Nov 10, 2016)

ok found a pic haha! you can also click the link in my signature for the original mainline thread but be prepared to read for a awhile.


----------



## iFuckinSuckatGrowing (Nov 23, 2016)

Josh MacGruber said:


> While I was low stress training the first branches of my plant, I broke one of the branches. What should I do to continue the mainlining?


Duct tape can fix it if you still haven't done anything. I split a plant I had topped in half about an inch down but I taped it together and the leaves didn't even wilt


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2016)

if theres at least half the stems worth of cambium still intact, it ought to keep growing if you tape it up, if theres less than half, probably gonna shrivel up and drop off. if it snapped "off"...try to root it or toss it.


----------



## MerionMatt (Jan 31, 2017)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> ok found a pic haha! you can also click the link in my signature forView attachment 3827390 the original mainline thread but be prepared to read for a awhile.


Do you mind looking at mine quick? Do I cut all that new growth where my finger is in the picture?


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Feb 6, 2017)

MerionMatt said:


> Do you mind looking at mine quick? Do I cut all that new growth where my finger is in the picture?


it looks like you have your manifold pretty much in place so its up to you about leaving that lower growth.As for what i would do is take it off let the main shoots turn up and stretch a little.and with mainlining you want to grow your mains a little longer than normal as you have cut off most of the node sites.it's a patient mans technique but looks like your doing fine.


----------



## KonopCh (Jun 22, 2017)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> ok found a pic haha! you can also click the link in my signature forView attachment 3827390 the original mainline thread but be prepared to read for a awhile.


How long was veg for that much topping?


----------

